# Thermionic build



## Keith (Dec 27, 2019)

Fun build, no issues , this pedal rips and has plenty of gain.. Definitely a marshall in a box..


----------



## Keith (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Barry (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Keith (Dec 27, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks great!


Thank you


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 28, 2019)

Awesome build Keith !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks good! "Brown Eye" ha ha ha ha ha. Be sure to explore the trimpot settings.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks good! "Brown Eye" ha ha ha ha ha. Be sure to explore the trimpot settings.



That sounds dirty lol. Exploring and all.


----------

